# Exercising Treaty Rights by living in Ireland



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place or not - feel free to move this post if I'm in the wrong place!!

So, myself and my Non-EEA husband are moving to Ireland to live and work. Am I right in thinking that when I have a job, he can then also work once his "Stamp4" is approved?

Also, if (in 6 months time) we decide to move back to the UK, he won't need a visa - just an EEA Family Permit? Then apply for a residence card?

Sorry for the questions - I'm just not sure how to go about all this! Someone should make a step-by-step guide!!

Thanks in advance for any help given - let me know if you need more details!

Siobhán


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Vaughn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place or not - feel free to move this post if I'm in the wrong place!!
> 
> So, myself and my Non-EEA husband are moving to Ireland to live and work. Am I right in thinking that when I have a job, he can then also work once his "Stamp4" is approved?


Yes, called Stamp 4 EUFam. You first apply on form EU1 to the Dept of Justice and Equality, and when approved, you will be directed to collect your certificate of registration (endorsed EUFam) at nearest Garda National Immigration Bureau (GNIB). While under EU law you are allowed to work before, it's sensible to wait as you may have to show your card to potential employer.



> Also, if (in 6 months time) we decide to move back to the UK, he won't need a visa - just an EEA Family Permit? Then apply for a residence card?


Yes, provided you as EU citizen have been in work or self-employment. 



> Sorry for the questions - I'm just not sure how to go about all this! Someone should make a step-by-step guide!!


Just to point out that unless you have family or job connection, it's difficult to land a proper job (with contract, on payroll and paying tax) in Ireland as job market is dire, worse than in UK, and you shouldn't underestimate the cost and efforts required to relocate and rent a suitable place.
Remember also that if you have Irish nationality (as well as UK citizenship), you cannot use this route (Surinder Singh) since last year.


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey Joppa,

Thanks so much for clarifying all that for me - I think I confused myself by reading everything I could get my eyes on!




Joppa said:


> Yes, called Stamp 4 EUFam. You first apply on form EU1 to the Dept of Justice and Equality, and when approved, you will be directed to collect your certificate of registration (endorsed EUFam) at nearest Garda National Immigration Bureau (GNIB). While under EU law you are allowed to work before, it's sensible to wait as you may have to show your card to potential employer.


So, in theory, my husband can start work straight away - providing he has his PPS number, and the employer doesnt need to see his GNIB card? I have all the forms ready to be filled in, I was just waiting until I had started a job before filling them in, as there is a section on the form for my work details.





> Yes, provided you as EU citizen have been in work or self-employment.


I'm planning on working the entire time we are there, so no worries on that  





> Just to point out that unless you have family or job connection, it's difficult to land a proper job (with contract, on payroll and paying tax) in Ireland as job market is dire, worse than in UK, and you shouldn't underestimate the cost and efforts required to relocate and rent a suitable place.
> Remember also that if you have Irish nationality (as well as UK citizenship), you cannot use this route (Surinder Singh) since last year.


I guess we're two of the lucky ones - we've both already had interview offers, and I've had at least 2 companies prepared to hire me once we're over there! As for the Irish nationality, I am entiled to apply for citizenship, but we've decided that we'll wait until we've done the 1st 6 months over in Ireland. If we decide to stay rather than come back here, then I'll apply.

Thank you so much for your help, hopefully it'll all be plain sailing!

Siobhán


----------

